# What’s “Bonus GU” on paycheck



## gracefulfillment (Dec 27, 2022)

A friend who works in a different district said she saw it on her check. It was only around $70. Any ideas what this would be?


----------



## hoovesgalore (Dec 28, 2022)

I'm not sure. I've been looking around and haven't seen any other posts but I got it


----------



## hoovesgalore (Dec 28, 2022)

I'm not sure. I've been looking for other posts on here and reddit but couldn't find anything, but I got the bonus as well.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 28, 2022)

"GU" stands for gross up- in other words, Target is paying the taxes on the money.  Best guess is she got a $50 bonus and $20 of it was to pay for the taxes. Maybe she won the attendance contest?


----------



## BrandonRM303 (Dec 28, 2022)

Attendance Bonus


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Dec 29, 2022)

Was this bonus given to all who qualified or was Hr/SD limited to how many bonuses are given?  You know sorta like what happens with the performance reviews.


----------



## rd123 (Dec 30, 2022)

I think it’s a raffle .


----------

